# Yotes!



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

We hit ramp 2 just before dark just to check things out after this big blow and saw two animals a ways down the beach. Initially I thought deer but as we got closer one of them ran up and over a thirty foot dune and I knew what they were right away. Coyotes, and big ones. Coming from Pennsylvania I've seen a lot of them and these were two of the biggest I've ever seen. The second left us get within 50 yards before scrambling over the dune. When we looked up, there was the first one looking down on us from above. I'll kill any yote I can but I must say it was a pretty cool experience. Makes me a bit hesitant to put my back to the dunes when fishing down there after dark though. They were bigguns.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2017)

Had two try to sneak up on me and my German Shepherd on Fort Fisher a couple weeks ago all the way down at the end. My Shepherd was having none of it but they got within about 40 yards before she ran them off.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Yah, I've got a 55 pound Australian Shepherd and they were every bit as big as him. He's just a pup though, just over a year old. Not sure how he would have handled it. He's got the growl and bark of a dog twice his size which would probably help though.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

There's a lot of them around. I've has as many as three in my yard in Nags Head. The first time I saw one early morn I was surprised how big it was.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Speaking of the size of those things, they're not really coyotes. They're these mangled hybrids of coyotes, wolves, and domestic dogs. The wolf DNA gave them bigger size and the ability to hunt in coordinated packs, the coyote DNA made them sneaky and the ability to multiply like rats, and the dog DNA made them a little less fearful of humans. And since we wiped out the wolves and mountain lions hundreds of years ago and let the deer population go berzerk it was only a matter of time before nature kept fiddling around with the box of Legos of all the other canid species and came up with something perfectly suited to the world we've created.

PBS did a great documentary on them a couple of years ago. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhtuHXInt88


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

The perfect hunter scavenger.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Funny you mention the wolf cross breading. I noticed that these weren't the skinny-faced, long legged yotes I'm used to seeing back in PA. These were heavy bodied animals with large heads. I've never been intimidated when I ran into yotes back home but I think I might be if I ran into a couple of these jokers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2017)

Well between my Shepherd and my .357 Sig, won't much matter what they are mixed with if they do something stupid....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks like a big 'ol silver fox. Little 'ol silver foxes decimated the red fox population in the UK. If you have any red foxes, hide them. Foxes do very well in urban environments.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Back in the late 80s the Feds tried to re introduce Red Wolves into Dare county west of the Aligator river. Despite millions of dollars spent on the program it has been an abject failure. The tree hugging environmentalists still want the program to continue.. I'm glad it was discontinued...I firmly believe that these wolves have interbred with the coyote population making what I call a Super Coyote.. I've personally seen them while I'm hunting in Washington and Tyrrell counties. These super coyotes have migrated east to the beach area as well into Hyde, and Beaufort counties.
There are still Night hunting restrictions in those five counties on predators. 

I can tell you that farmers, motorists and local hunters in the area are doing their part in quelling the population of both.

The coyotes or the red wolves generally will not attack humans. There are way too many on the OBX IMO and need to ba eradicated. Local laws prohibit discharching firearms in certain areas where these creatures frequent. I think year round trapping would be the most logical solution, however NC trapping laws prohibit this. Let your conscience be your guide and shoot everyone of them you see, or run over it with your vehicle... I think when the "Hearing Protection Act" finally passes and firearm suppressors become more available you will see a decline as well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to be hunting in Tyrell county when the red wolves was turned loose. We were told not to shoot them because they had tracking collars on them. Well after a week of hunting I drove back home (5 hours away). I got a call from a game warden asking what type of firearm we were hunting with. I asked why. He said a red wolf was found shot on the property we hunted. It had a tracking collar on it. I told him we all had rifles. He said it was shot with buck shot. The neighboring track was doing man drives and I guess someone shot it and tossed it in a field on our land. Or it was shot and made it that far. They were pretty serious about it and said he would have me picked up and brought back to Tyrell County if I did not cooperate.

A few years later the wolves started killing livestock. Farmers started shooting them. I have not kept up with it since we lost our land. Along the same time I heard bow hunters were killing small rattle snakes by the bucket full. Come to find out they had reintroduced the Pigmey Rattler and didn't mention it to anyone. 

Darin


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Hikes run said:


> Yah, I've got a 55 pound Australian Shepherd and they were every bit as big as him. He's just a pup though, just over a year old. Not sure how he would have handled it. He's got the growl and bark of a dog twice his size which would probably help though.


They were interested in eating your puppy.

Old Indian Trick to send a couple of Scouts out, have them act scared and flee over the Dune where the rest of the pack is waiting in ambush.

Discharge a weapon in Cape Hatteras National Seashore that is not in a designated Waterfowl Hunting area and the Friendly Rangers will arrest you and confiscate your sidearm.

You might be able to get an Attorney to plead with Judge Boyle that it was self-defense but if the critter is a Red Wolf Hybrid Coyote, you have a problem.

Being from out West, where the Coyotes are afraid of Man, especially a Man with a Firearm, I was intrigued by the Wolf Clone Creature, who will exist on the OBX without much trauma or fear of man, especially Tourist with Yetis full of snacks... unless a video of one eating a Plover is posted...then they will be hunted into extinction by Brave Rangers with M-4's.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Hope they eat every Plover


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Coyotes are very adaptable creatures. Watching some TV show about them, it is estimated that 1,000 live within the city limits of Chicago. The problem is if killed to compensate they just have a larger litter the next season.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> It looks like a big 'ol silver fox. Little 'ol silver foxes decimated the red fox population in the UK. If you have any red foxes, hide them. Foxes do very well in urban environments.


Theres only Red Foxes in the UK and always has been.
No silver foxes


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

BritBri said:


> Theres only Red Foxes in the UK and always has been.
> No silver foxes


Why not , UK has let everyone else in , No love for the Silver's ?


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

The silver fox is a melanistic version (or black that looks silvery) of the red fox so as such is not a seperate species.
The last one was recorded in 2015 and is only the 5th on record.
BUT your right....they let everything else come in....im glad to be out of it, it isnt the place i grew up in.
Political correctness and the EU have seen to that one.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

BritBri said:


> Theres only Red Foxes in the UK and always has been.
> No silver foxes


Might have been squirrels then. Something red and furry got knocked by something silver and furry.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

BritBri said:


> Theres only Red Foxes in the UK and always has been.
> No silver foxes


Might have been squirrels then. Something red and furry got knocked out by something silver and furry.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Might have been squirrels then. Something red and furry got knocked out by something silver and furry.


Yep......it was squirrels.
They are much bigger and aggresive than the native reds and soon sorted them out.
Reds survive now only in small pockets in the northern part of Britain.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Bosco said:


> Coyotes are very adaptable creatures. Watching some TV show about them, it is estimated that 1,000 live within the city limits of Chicago. The problem is if killed to compensate they just have a larger litter the next season.



Not really. Coyote reproduction is based on available food. The more rabbits, deer, and feral cats around the more coyotes you're going to see. The solution is to not let one live if given a choice and hunt more of the aforementioned prey animals.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It'll take a lot more than knocking off one here and there to keep the numbers down.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

The red wolf experiment wasnt helped by a lot of them being shot by locals. That and they started to mix with the coyotes.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> The red wolf experiment wasnt helped by a lot of them being shot by locals. That and they started to mix with the coyotes.


It helps when there is such a species as a Red wolf..... ?


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you saying red wolves are not a real species?


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Surfjunkie said:


> Not really. Coyote reproduction is based on available food. The more rabbits, deer, and feral cats around the more coyotes you're going to see. The solution is to not let one live if given a choice and hunt more of the aforementioned prey animals.


We are both correct, food supply and population determine liter size and frequency of litters.


----------

